# Can I become a plumber if I hate physics?



## wolly (Aug 4, 2018)

Is that possible?Can I become a plumber without thermodynamics?I'm not so good at this chapter and I want to know if I have a chance to use more math than physics.I really don't know how to solve PV-VT-PT diagrams and that might take some time until I fully understand them.What are your advices?Please don't leave my thread unanswered.I appreciate your help.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Plumbers don't like people who don't understand physics. Once you've mastered the chemistry of plumber's putty then we'll talk. Until then stick with bread to fix leaks.

You already failed your first class by not reading reading readingthe rules.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

you need to go back to kindergarten school...start over and maybe by the 3rd or 4th time youll do better..


----------



## wolly (Aug 4, 2018)

Tango said:


> Plumbers don't like people who don't understand physics.


So that means I have to learn thermodynamics?


----------



## wolly (Aug 4, 2018)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> you need to go back to kindergarten school...start over and maybe by the 3rd or 4th time youll do better..


I graduated highschool and not kindergarten.


----------



## wolly (Aug 4, 2018)

Do you require the first or second principle of thermodynamics?I don't know where to start .Did you study the second principle?Do you use it in your daily life?


----------



## wolly (Aug 4, 2018)

161 views and no answer....


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

wolly said:


> I graduated highschool and not kindergarten.


well it seems you still cant follow instructions, so like monopoly you go back to the start...


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

wolly said:


> Do you require the first or second principle of thermodynamics?I don't know where to start .Did you study the second principle?Do you use it in your daily life?



the third principle is whats important..forget the first 2...is that wolly as in wolly world?


----------



## wolly (Aug 4, 2018)

Can I get a serious [email protected] is making fun of me.Are there no plumbers here where I can get some information?


----------



## wolly (Aug 4, 2018)

Does that mean that I'm not fitted for this career by my replies?


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

wolly said:


> Does that mean that I'm not fitted for this career by my replies?


yeah I would say so, but im sure McDonalds has plenty of job offerings..


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

wolly said:


> Can I get a serious [email protected] is making fun of me.Are there no plumbers here where I can get some information?


well if you have half a brain you should be smart enough to read forum rules ..when you do and follow them you may get real answers, untill then your gona get your balls busted..:wink:


----------



## wolly (Aug 4, 2018)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> well if you have half a brain you should be smart enough to read forum rules ..when you do and follow them you may get real answers, untill then your gona get your balls busted..:wink:


Ok,I read the rules but that still doesn't explain why you have to make fun of me.


----------



## wolly (Aug 4, 2018)

Since when does physics=plumbing?


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

You know Gandalph's quote "NONE SHALL PASS!"

Answer this riddle for access and I'll answer your question. This is the most basic plumbing equation. It separates real plumbers from the wanabes.

If you divide a square in half diagonally how long is that line in percentage(%)


----------



## wolly (Aug 4, 2018)

50%.Why do you ask that @Tango?


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

wolly said:


> Ok,I read the rules but that still doesn't explain why you have to make fun of me.


well ask your mommy to read and explain them since you still cant comprehend some simple rules...:vs_poop:


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

wolly said:


> 50%.Why do you ask that @*Tango*?


wrong..try again


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

wolly said:


> Since when does physics=plumbing?


if you throw a 2.5 pound cast iron fitting 10ft in the air how much time does it take to hit the ground?:glasses:


----------



## wolly (Aug 4, 2018)

141%?


----------



## JohnnieSqueeze (Mar 23, 2016)

wolly said:


> 141%?




Im 141% sure you need to post an introduction


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Wolly, if you can answer this without googling, I’ll try to give you a sincere response.

What is the number one reason manhole covers are round?


----------



## wolly (Aug 4, 2018)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> if you throw a 2.5 pound cast iron fitting 10ft in the air how much time does it take to hit the ground?:glasses:


I really don't know to solve this problem.Can you give me more details?I got my highschool exam IB(international baccalaureate) and I received 5,75 which is equivalent with F.Would you take me as an apprentice?


----------



## wolly (Aug 4, 2018)

89plumbum said:


> Wolly, if you can answer this without googling, I’ll try to give you a sincere response.
> 
> What is the number one reason manhole covers are round?


I'm sorry,I really don't know the answer.


----------



## wolly (Aug 4, 2018)

If I'm not good in this career does it mean that every trade school that requires physics like electricians,welders,mechanics,electronic technicians are not for me?


----------



## wolly (Aug 4, 2018)

Uh advices,opinions,replies?


----------



## wolly (Aug 4, 2018)

JohnnieSqueeze said:


> Im 141% sure you need to post an introduction
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well you use the pythagorean theorem and you get it like this:
a^2+a^2=4
2a^2=4
a^2=2
a=sqrt 2=1,41.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

wolly said:


> Uh advices,opinions,replies?


Yes, hit this link

https://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/why-post-intro-11368/


----------



## Michaelforte (Aug 5, 2018)

*Unrelated thing*

How do i unclog a toilet that has been clogged with a toothbrush and has feces in it?


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Michaelforte said:


> How do i unclog a toilet that has been clogged with a toothbrush and has feces in it?


Bare handed works best so you can feel the toothbrush and pull it out.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

What a clown house this is today and we get another one asking if he can brush his teeth if his tooth brush fell in the toilet. :bangin:


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Michaelforte said:


> How do i unclog a toilet that has been clogged with a toothbrush and has feces in it?


You will need to first siphon out the water so you can see how it is wedged in there. Just like you do when siphoning gas, just put a hose in there, suck on the other end until a little gets in your mouth then put the hose in the tub or a bucket to drain into. *Just this one time, spit instead of swallowing*

Once empty you will now know what you are up against. Be carefull not to just pry really hard as you could break the toilet. You may need to use a torch to melt the toothbrush out.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

chonkie said:


> You will need to first siphon out the water so you can see how it is wedged in there. Just like you do when siphoning gas, just put a hose in there, suck on the other end until a little gets in your mouth then put the hose in the tub or a bucket to drain into. *Just this one time, spit instead of swallowing*
> 
> Once empty you will now know what you are up against. Be carefull not to just pry really hard as you could break the toilet. You may need to use a torch to melt the toothbrush out.


Why in the hell are you giving trade secrets away like that! Not cool at all man!


----------



## wolly (Aug 4, 2018)

Am I getting a serious answer?Is that hard?


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Not until you read the rules and can understand them. This has been stated to you already in your thread. 

I wouldn’t hire you. You might be able to read, but you have no comprehension.


----------



## wolly (Aug 4, 2018)

Ok @OpenSights I read the rules.Now,can I get a decent answer?


----------



## wolly (Aug 4, 2018)

But you also violated the rules.I treated you with respect and you laughed of me.How would you call that?


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

wolly said:


> Ok @OpenSights I read the rules.Now,can I get a decent answer?


Wow, you are dense. Just get a job at Walmart. You’ll fit right in.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

89plumbum said:


> Wolly, if you can answer this without googling, I’ll try to give you a sincere response.
> 
> What is the number one reason manhole covers are round?


I know I know...frisbee playing....


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Michaelforte said:


> How do i unclog a toilet that has been clogged with a toothbrush and has feces in it?


just reach in and grab it out, then wash hands..or not..


----------



## wolly (Aug 4, 2018)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> if you throw a 2.5 pound cast iron fitting 10ft in the air how much time does it take to hit the ground?:glasses:


Ok mv^2=mgh.v^2=gh and v is sqrt gh which means sqrt30 which is 5.47.
Since v=d/t that means that t=d/v.t is 3/5.47 results that t=0 seconds.
Now can I get a serious answer?


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

wolly said:


> but you also violated the rules.i treated you with respect and you laughed of me.how would you call that?



dam funny!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Lets put it this way... to be a part of this community you need to be active in or retired from the plumbing trade. Until you can follow directions you’re not welcome.

Entertaining’ish thread, but you don’t belong here.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

I bet these 2 bozoz are memebrs just signed in under fake profiles to have fun, noone can be that stupid..but then again...


----------



## wolly (Aug 4, 2018)

@ShtRnsdownhill I just solved your problem.Doesn't that mean that you own me a decent answer?


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

wolly said:


> @*ShtRnsdownhill* I just solved your problem.Doesn't that mean that you own me a decent answer?


no I never promised a decent answer till you follow forum rules...come on doesnt your mommy answer any of your questions?


----------



## wolly (Aug 4, 2018)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> no I never promised a decent answer till you follow forum rules...come on doesnt your mommy answer any of your questions?


I'm 19 and I'm mature.I don't need my mom.I already read the rules.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Nothing but disrespect to the forum from this guy. My vote is for the ban hammer. Can’t say we didn’t give him enough of a hint.


----------



## wolly (Aug 4, 2018)

OpenSights said:


> Nothing but disrespect to the forum from this guy. My vote is for the ban hammer. Can’t say we didn’t give him enough of a hint.


Ok,sorry for the disturbance.I won't post here anymore.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

wolly said:


> Ok,sorry for the disturbance.I won't post here anymore.


why cant you do an intro? my bet is your another member just fking around for fun..


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> why cant you do an intro? my bet is your another member just fking around for fun..


Ding ding!


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

...


----------



## wolly (Aug 4, 2018)

OpenSights said:


> My vote is for the ban hammer.


Careful,I was hospitalized in a psychiatric hospital because of my suicidal intentions.Don't provoke me.If you try to use the banhammer I will kill myself and I will blame you for that.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

wolly said:


> Careful,I was hospitalized in a psychiatric hospital because of my suicidal intentions.Don't provoke me.If you try to use the banhammer I will kill myself and I will blame you for that.
























If you are mentally unstable, then seek professional help. You certainly will not find that here.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Thread closed.


----------

